# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Going to a Muay Thai camp in Thailand

## ginkobulloba

Hey, it's been awhile since I posted around here. Like the thread title says, I am headed to Thailand for at least a few months to do some serious muay thai training. 4 hrs. a day, minimum, 6 days a week. One question, should I still train with heavy weights or concentrate more on endurance? There is no way I'll be able to put on any mass with this kind of training schedule. It should be pretty intense.

----------


## catabolic kid

> Hey, it's been awhile since I posted around here. Like the thread title says, I am headed to Thailand for at least a few months to do some serious muay thai training. 4 hrs. a day, minimum, 6 days a week. One question, should I still train with heavy weights or concentrate more on endurance? There is no way I'll be able to put on any mass with this kind of training schedule. It should be pretty intense.


Which camp are you going to?...I wanted to go to thailand also, but the plane ticket is what kept me from going.

As far as training, this is what I would do: Squat, Cleans or Deads (5 sets once a week), Incline Bench (5 sets once a week) and a bunch of BW exercises (dips, pullups, and pushups). Do all of this and remeber to get a lot of rest and nutrition....use everything that you have available to you to recover (massages, hot tubs, ice, whatever you can use)...the fact that you will not be lifting as normal is not what is going to make you loose muscle it is all the activity you will be doing. So, again, just focus on recovering and then do the workout I layed out.

----------


## Billy_Bathgate

id concentrate on the MT myself, sounds like a once in a life opportunity (at least for me it prob would be)

idd give a crap less if i lost some muscle

(im assuming your not competing trying to make a certain class)

----------


## ginkobulloba

Thanks, that's more or less what I was thinking...just concentrate on the muay thai, do some compound exercises and maximize nutrition and recovery. The camp is called Rawai Muay Thai. Check it out on the net, one of the trainers is the current world champ. I can't wait, only one more week and I'm there.

----------


## taiboxa

ROLE UR SHINS! use a rolling pin role the **** out of them at night..  :Big Grin: 
i kan promise you, if u do that for Every night for 6 weeks+ u will be the happiest taiboxa in da weld  :Smilie:

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

sounds awesome man ..... good luck bro

----------


## BOUNCER

If your training four hours a day your coachs will look after your weight training needs. I suspect they'll concentrate on both endurance and building your core body strenght up.

Best of luck. Aim for competition!. Train hard. Ali said *The fight is won or lost far away from witnesses - behind the lines, in the gym and out there on the road, long before I dance under those lights.*

----------


## ripped4fsu

One things for sure.. you're going to come back ripped as shit!  :Big Grin:

----------


## catabolic kid

> Thanks, that's more or less what I was thinking...just concentrate on the muay thai, do some compound exercises and maximize nutrition and recovery. The camp is called Rawai Muay Thai. Check it out on the net, one of the trainers is the current world champ. I can't wait, only one more week and I'm there.


I dont know if you mentioned this aove, but when are you going?

RAWAI, is the exact camp that I wanted to go to!!

That is a good choice.

----------


## sonar1234

Thats great, have yourself a great time over there and please tell us how it was.

----------


## Billy_Bathgate

take some pics if you can

----------


## KAEW44

I've trained at Fairtex and Lanna but not at Rawai, the training schedule there is pretty much wake up real early and do a long medium paced jog which is optional cause some people prefer to skip rope. Then u will do the morning session of pad work, lots of repetition but u your shins will get conditioned from the pads and your striking will surely improve greatly, then u will eat a brunch and rest..then later in the afternoon there will be another pad session and your done! The training is very cardio-intense and will get u ripped, lifting weights will only fatigue u more so i dont recomend it unless u do only one pad session a day.

The trainers there will let u go as many rounds with the pads as u can go, so i recomend u work your cardio before going so u can get more quality striking and rounds without getting gassed.

Ups: 
-One on one training
-Great cardio buildup
-Great shin and knee conditioning
-Wonderful experience cause thailand is nice place
-Your strikes will be lighting when u come back

Downs:
-Poor living conditions at the camps, lots of mosquitos and not very clean
-Trainers there know very little about combinations and ring strategy, so expect alot of repetition and single-type striking. 


Dont do the rolling pin thin to your shins, thats not a good way, just use the pads they will condition them great. I had some muay thai dvd's i bout of e-bay that taught combinations and drill and i watched them and taught my trainer there what i wanted to do most which made my training better.

----------


## Phildude

Hope you do well.

----------


## ginkobulloba

Thanks to everyone, I can't wait to go, I'll be there in less than a week. I'll take some pics and post them here so everyone can see what the camp is like. Looks like I'll have to work on cardio some more. I've basically neglected cardio for the last year, but I think I'll be able to hang. I'm not leaving until I've won at least one fight in competition.

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

yo ginko .... how much is that gonna cost you ???

----------


## Kale

I live in Asia and go Bangkok all the time. Mui Thai is awsome to watch there, I have been to several pro matches. They kick the living shit out of one another. You will have an awsome time bro. Thailand is my favourite country in the world and the people are just amazing. Thats my GF in my Avatar and she is Thai :-) Have a great time !!!

----------


## ginkobulloba

I'll be staying in the best accomodations they have, so it comes to just over $500us a month. If I were staying in the shared rooms, it would be like $300/month. Not too bad, huh?

----------


## Kale

> I'll be staying in the best accomodations they have, so it comes to just over $500us a month. If I were staying in the shared rooms, it would be like $300/month. Not too bad, huh?


I hope you like chics bro  :7up:   :7up:

----------


## catabolic kid

> I hope you like chics bro


Be careful messing around with the girls up there...diseases.

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

> I'll be staying in the best accomodations they have, so it comes to just over $500us a month. If I were staying in the shared rooms, it would be like $300/month. Not too bad, huh?



how much was ur flight ???? .... a couple g's ??? 

altoghter probably looking at 7-8g's ???

----------


## ginkobulloba

> how much was ur flight ???? .... a couple g's ??? 
> 
> altoghter probably looking at 7-8g's ???


I'm flying from the middle east, where I was working for a few months. So, airfare is just over $400. I should be able to keep a budget of around $1000 a month, but it could easily go over that if I go for my master scuba license. Thailand's a pretty cheap place and I'll be working on the white chicks who are on vacation, so I won't be dropping loads of cash on the bargirls either.

Basically, I'm looking at spending around $4-5k and will stay until that runs out or I get picked up for another contract out here in the desert. Or until the next semester of college starts. Or something else comes up.

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

damn man .... a flight from florida is like 6 grand i think

----------


## USfighterFC

> damn man .... a flight from florida is like 6 grand i think



Hell no bro are you serious? It's nowhere near that.

Edit: I just checked it and it was 3k......holy shit i didnt even think it was near that either

----------


## ginkobulloba

If you fly through SATO, the travel agent that caters to the military, you can get a round trip to Bangkok for less than a grand.

europe . satovacations . com

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

> Hell no bro are you serious? It's nowhere near that.
> 
> Edit: I just checked it and it was 3k......holy shit i didnt even think it was near that either



thats still a nice hunk of change though

----------


## USfighterFC

> thats still a nice hunk of change though



oh **** yeah...there goes my plan of going to thailand and screwing whores for the next 6 months.....i gotta come up with something else now.

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

> oh **** yeah...there goes my plan of going to thailand and screwing whores for the next 6 months.....i gotta come up with something else now.



haha ... ill go with u

----------


## Smart-tony

> I've trained at Fairtex and Lanna but not at Rawai, the training schedule there is pretty much wake up real early and do a long medium paced jog which is optional cause some people prefer to skip rope. Then u will do the morning session of pad work, lots of repetition but u your shins will get conditioned from the pads and your striking will surely improve greatly, then u will eat a brunch and rest..then later in the afternoon there will be another pad session and your done! The training is very cardio-intense and will get u ripped, lifting weights will only fatigue u more so i dont recomend it unless u do only one pad session a day.
> 
> The trainers there will let u go as many rounds with the pads as u can go, so i recomend u work your cardio before going so u can get more quality striking and rounds without getting gassed.
> 
> Ups: 
> -One on one training
> -Great cardio buildup
> -Great shin and knee conditioning
> -Wonderful experience cause thailand is nice place
> ...


Ya my little girl teacher just came back from Lanna camp and another is gone to tran there 2 hours in the morning and 2 hours at night,is it a good club?
Many Champs there?

----------


## zimmy

man looking up there sit makes me want to go and i don't even train Muy Thai :P

----------


## ginkobulloba

> Ya my little girl teacher just came back from Lanna camp and another is gone to tran there 2 hours in the morning and 2 hours at night,is it a good club?
> Many Champs there?


I'm currently in Rawai, it's about 2 hours in the AM, 2 hours in the PM. The 2005 world champion is one of the trainers here. There are a lot of camps in the area, Tiger Muay Thai is another one I've checked out and it seemed good. The main draw for Rawai, besides the training, is the location, it is very close to Naiharn Beach, which is one of the better beaches on Phuket. I like it so much here, I bought a bar/restaurant.

----------


## 1morerep

sawadeekrap! good luck

----------


## Smart-tony

> I'm currently in Rawai, it's about 2 hours in the AM, 2 hours in the PM. The 2005 world champion is one of the trainers here. There are a lot of camps in the area, Tiger Muay Thai is another one I've checked out and it seemed good. The main draw for Rawai, besides the training, is the location, it is very close to Naiharn Beach, which is one of the better beaches on Phuket. I like it so much here, I bought a bar/restaurant.


Thanks.

----------


## energizer bunny

sounds amazing i would luv to dedicate myself to just traing, ****ING hate work, have a great time and post your experience, gud luk mate.

----------


## energizer bunny

Can anyone do what your doing are do you need to be experienced?

----------


## newbie82

i oersonally have trained at both rawai and tiger and find that tiger is a much better choice if you are into training muay thai hardcore. 

rawai is more of a party camp. 

both camps have champion kru, its just deciding on what you are looking for.....

----------


## newbie82

in case anybody is wondering

www.rawaimuaythai.com

www.tigermuaythi.com

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

Ginko where u at bro ............. been thinkin about heading over there ........ gimme some info on rawai bro

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

damn i wanna head out there sooooooooo bad ........... anyone wanna lend me 4 grand ?

----------


## ginkobulloba

> i oersonally have trained at both rawai and tiger and find that tiger is a much better choice if you are into training muay thai hardcore. 
> 
> rawai is more of a party camp. 
> 
> both camps have champion kru, its just deciding on what you are looking for.....


This is crazy, I know this girl, we hung out on the beach a few times. I forget her name though.

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

> This is crazy, I know this girl, we hung out on the beach a few times. I forget her name though.



newbie ?

----------


## ginkobulloba

Yeah, and I remember her name now. I seem to recall she left Rawai on not so good terms and I never really saw her after that. Then I heard she broke her foot. That's a crappy way to end your vacation in Thailand.

----------


## trashydiva24

how was it???? i am planning on going to Fairtex Pattaya camp for 3 weeks in January... i currently train with Mel Menor in San Diego... thought that Thailand would be an awesome experience and get my Muai Thai in check for MMA... the airfare from LAX is only $800 round trip... and each week is only $260 for training/room and 4 meals... i'm soooooo excited!!!! 

so how was the training?????????

----------


## ginkobulloba

It was good training I guess. I've got nothing else to compare it to. This was my first time training muay thai and doing the camp thing as well. I think maybe I had my expectations too high for the camp. It really gets hyped up a lot on the website and in their forum. All these people just raving about the experience. I got there and was like, this is cool I guess, nothing special though. I didn't blow my load like some do over the place. So I don't train there anymore but I still live here, I love Phuket. I can't stand Pattaya but some people love it there, namely older dudes who can get short time for 500b at any time of the day. Not that there's anything wrong with that, just not my style.

----------


## GOT FIGHT?

I Hope You Like 180's Cuz Thai Fighters Go All Day With That Exercise

----------


## sandan

Got Fight, what are 180's? :Hmmmm:

----------

